# Samsung Evolution Kit



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I have a Samsung UN55F8000 TV. What Samsung Evolution kit would I need to buy to upgrade my TV. Are they worth getting?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Accessories are listed on their webpage: 55" LED 1080p 3D Smart TV - 1200Hz - Quad Core Processor | Samsung UN55F8000BF

Looks like kit# SEK2000 Evolution Kit


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks. Do you know if this is a good purchase. Does it greatly improve the TV?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be a matter of preference. It doesn't "improve" the TV (ie: picture quality will be the same). It's just a smart hub with access to additional services (ie: apps such as Netflix). If you use your TV for such access, then it would be an option for you. Read a few of the reviews on the page linked above.

Having said that, in my opinion, it's a huge waste of money. For less than half that amount, you could get a Roku 3 and have access to any/all the apps you would ever want/need along with better support (and future updates at no additional charge).


----------

